# Attaching a strap to the winch....



## whitten1823 (May 24, 2014)

Noobie boat owner here looking for help please. The previous owner used metal cable for a strap. I'm replacing it with an actual strap. How or what is a good way to attach it to the winch? Sorry for such dumb question, but I'm a first time boat owner. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## earl60446 (May 24, 2014)

Mine has a bolt thru the strap that also goes thru the winch, nylock nut on the end and you are in business. Use stainless.
Tim


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (May 24, 2014)

Old winches may not have the provision to use a strap. You would have to drill holes in the sides of the drum but then there might not be clearance for the nut or bolt as the drum turns.


----------

